# silkies male or female



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what sex these are? I know the picture is not that big. Is there some way to tell the difference like hackle feathers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It appears the one on the right running towards something is female. The others? No clue because you're right the pic isn't great.

Go here, I identified most of the males and females in the pics. You can see the differences between the sexes: http://www.chickenforum.com/f10/hey-piglett-just-you-8002/


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Can anyone tell from these picture if male or female? Having issues getting good pictures.


----------



## Alexia15 (Jan 18, 2015)

Do need better pics, especially of the combs. Silkies get shiny hackle feathers I think. My guy got fancy long normal feathers too, he's buff and has very dark red wings, makes him look like he's wearing a coat or something.

As a wild guess I would maybe say the one in the far back standing up is a roo and others possible hens. Just as my guy would do that while his hens scratched around carefree.


----------



## feathertree (Feb 16, 2015)

The two dark ones look hen and the buff partridge looks roo. But you will need better photos for more accurate sexing. Photos of their faces included. How old are they?


----------

